# Is this normal in growing spoo puppies?



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Question for those who have raised spoos from puppyhood and those who are experiencing it now:

Is your spoo's hind legs growing faster/taller than the front legs? 

I've noticed that with Finley... her back legs are definitely longer than her front. Not by a significant amount but noticeable. 

Can anyone else attest to this?


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I wouldn't consider it uncommon at all, just a developmental growth stage. But it may or may not resolve itself.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

First spoo puppy here, so I don't know if it's normal, but it certainly seems like my pups hind legs are disproportionately long. Almost to the point that it's awkward for her to sit down without splaying her legs out to either side.


----------



## Wilbur5 (Jan 25, 2012)

I too have just noticed this on my spoo, he is 19 weeks old. I feel like he is also going through a growth spurt right now.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Lumi is a toy, but she also seemed to have super long back legs when she was younger. Her back looked like a roller coaster, up high in the back and sloped down to her shoulders! Her fronts legs seemed to sprout when she was around 6-7 months old and now she's got a nice flat back and even legs. : )


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Whew! Glad to know my little girl is just going through a growth spurt... PammiPoodle, thanks for your observations. I'll continue to keep an eye out for her front leg growth spurts!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

All dogs, as well as all mammals, grow in spurts. If you ever see a yearling horse, you would notice that their hind end is most times higher than their withers... a good indication that the yearling is going to grow a lot more. So, most likely this is just a growth spurt in which the rear has developed before the front end. This being said, there are times when a dog will mature and have a higher read than a front (well, not only dogs, but any mammal). If the parents, and others in your dogs pedigree, have level top lines, then it will most likely level itself out again.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well if you think about it, a dogs from legs are straight, and the back legs have a few bends (knee and hock) so they're going to be naturally a bit longer, so yes, normal.


----------

